# Question about 3D background



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

Really like the way these look.
How does the background affect water flow, filtration, heating, since I assume these are behind the background?

Would I need to change anything besides just adding the background to my current set up? (assuming my current filtration is correct for my tank)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If set up correctly, water flow, filtration and heating are just as good. I have never found a way to use an HOB with a background...you may need to switch to canisters.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

HOB filters can work with a background but it would require some modification such as slicing the background and covering the holes with mesh.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Danni, how do you get the lip of the HOB that returns the water over the top of the tank AND the background so the water is returned into the tank rather than behind the background?

Definitely have to cut holes at the bottom for the intakes with any kind of filter, and cover them with mesh.

But I could never figure out how to get the water back over the top?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Using a power filter with a DIY background usually needs to be considered when designing the background.

What I did on my big tank was decide where I wanted the AC110, 
drill 2 small holes in the top of the background and insert plastic pegs, 
cut a piece of acrylic/plexiglass to bridge the distance from the AC110 lip to the front of the background,
and drill two corresponding holes in the acrylic/plexiglass to slip it over the pegs.

It sounds a bit confusing so here is a pic.










Most of the water flows from the AC110 over the acrylic and into the tank.

Here is a pic looking from the front of the tank to the AC110.










I actually added this filter as as afterthought so I had to cut down the top of the background a bit in order to accomplish this modification. I'm pleased with how it works.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*DJRansome*, 
*Deeda* gave a good example. The water just cascades over the top of the background. You can also slice a small portion off the bottom of the background which allows for the return as well. Here's a quick pic:








(This was a quick example that incorporates an HOB in a DIY background but it can also be modified for a commercial background.)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I'll stick with the canisters, LOL. Thanks!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL! Hey..."where there's a will, there's a way."


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Couldn't you taper the top of the background to fit behind the HOB return?
Don't canister intakes have the same issues as a HOB intake with a background, needing some space cutout and a hole through the background with a screen?
FYI, i have no experience with canisters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, all filters need a way to permit the water to reach the intake behind the background. I used light diffuser grid (egg crate) built into my DIY background to allow the water to reach the filter intake.

Tapering the top of the background may not be sufficient depending on the filter model. It is always wise to figure this out in advance.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Measure twice (at least), cut once.

I have two AC50s on my tank. I think if I ever made a 3D background, I could taper it to about a half inch thick at the top where the returns are to fit up behind the spillways. The interesting part would be where the intake tubes come up to the filters, which happens to be right next to where the water spills back in...

Anywho, I'm probably several decades away from making a 3D background, but it is fun to imagine and dream. Thanks for the pics and drawings, Dee and Danni. Hopefully Shizark's questions are being answered.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With the canisters, the water outflow fits over the top of tank and background without altering either the filter or the background IME. I have both flattish backgrounds and 3D ones.

You cut holes near the bottom where your filter intakes would be (inch or two above the substrate). I put a filter intake at each end behind the background. Since they became available, I have been using in-line heaters, but I used to put the heaters in the space behind the background too.


----------

